# Recommended Kibble



## HurricaneKatt (May 12, 2010)

Hello me again! haha So the new kibble Blue has been on this summer seems to be making him GAIN weight even though he is supposed to be LOSING it and it is diet kibble...

Here is a link...
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=11762&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=10

He was on Purina, and now he is on Iams Weight Control

Doesn't seem to be doing the trick though!

So, what is a good quality kibble that is low-fat for a fatty hedgie? Any suggestions?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Well I use chicken soup for the kitten lovers soul but that has a higher fat content. But I do believe that the senior version has a low fat content but still the great stuff in it. Let me see if I can get a link for you then I'll edit this 

Edit: Okay I looked it up they have an overweight cat version that is 9% fat while the senior is 13%.
Here's just a glimpse at the page and I also provided a link...

"Protein: 32% Fat: 9%
Calories: 3,225 kcal/kg (302 kcal/cup) Calculated ME
Available in 6 lb and 18 lb bags.

Ingredients

Chicken, chicken meal, cracked pearled barley, turkey meal, powdered cellulose, white rice, potatoes, oatmeal, millet, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), natural chicken flavor, salmon, turkey, duck, ocean fish meal, flaxseed,"
http://www.chickensoupforthepetloversso ... t_formula/


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

The foods are okay 

How much space does your hedgehog have and do you know how active your hedgehog is on their wheel?

It may just be he needs more exercise which can be solved in a lot of ways.

Also while I take Vets advice very seriously with all my animals I also double check, your hedgehog may be a larger bodied hedgehog.

Does your hedgehog have trouble forming a ball?
Does he have fatty legs?
Does his under arms fur look yellow?
Does he have double chins?

I say this cause I knwo some people here have had healthy hedgehogs that were not overweight at all just bigger boys, My vet admitted she always has trouble with that (she sees about 30 hedgehogs) because of their size variance and fights her urge to put a diet based on weight aloen usually she'll want to check for any signs of liver issues or other issues is what she told me)


----------



## HurricaneKatt (May 12, 2010)

The vet based it off of his size not his weight.  And he does have a little yellow on his fur I noticed last night - is that not normal? What does it mean?


----------

